# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Thay mặt kính iPhone 5s bằng công nghệ hiện đại nhất

## minhtuantmdt

trọng tâm tu tạo và bảo hành MaxMobile chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ thay kính iPhone 5s lấy ngay cùng với thời gian bảo hành dài hạn. giả dụ kính iPhone 5s của người dùng bị rơi vỡ, nứt hãy nhanh chóng đem tới trọng điểm tu tạo tránh để lâu ngày ảnh hưởng đến các bộ phận khác mờ.

Đến với chúng tôi kiên cố các bạn sẽ hài lòng vì chúng tôi dùng linh kiện chính hãng cùng với hàng ngũ chuyên nghiệp và máy móc hiện đại. hứa sẽ trả lại cho quý khách một mặt kính iPhone 5s mới không bụi bọt sáng bóng. Để làm được điều đó chúng tôi đã ứng dụng quy trình sửa sang nghiêm nhặt.

*Thao tác thực hiện trong quá trình thay mặt kính iPhone 5s*

Để đảm bảo trong quá trình tu tạo không có gì sơ sót và an toàn tuyệt đối. Chúng tôi khuyến khích quý khách hàng soát linh kiện trước khi thay mặt kính iPhone 5s chính hãng bằng công nghệ mới Và đặc biệt theo dõi quá trình thực hành của kĩ thuật viên. Như vậy vừa bảo đảm tính công khai sáng tỏ chứng mình sự uy tín của trung tâm vừa giúp quý khách rà soát chất lượng an toàn.



– trước hết khi quý khách hàng đến với trung tâm, viên chức tiếp đón nồng nhiệt. Nhận máy và lắng tai yêu cầu cũng như lỗi mà quý khách gặp phải.

– Sau đó chuyển cho bộ phận kĩ thuật viên, ở họ sẽ tiến hành test tình trang đặc biệt là sự cố của mặt kính mà máy của khách gặp phải. kiểm tra màn hình hiển thị, cảm ứng xem mang bị ảnh hưởng gì hay không?
 – thông tin cho khách hàng lỗi, hướng giải quyết và uổng dịch vụ xác thực nhất. Sau đó cho khách xác minh soát mặt kính có còn nguyên tem mác phải khách hài lòng thì khai triển thực hành thay mới.
 Qúa trình thay sửa bao gồm những công đoạn:

- Tách mặt kính cảm ứng -> lắp mặt kính cảm ứng nguyên tem mác -> lắp lại máy và xác định chất lượng mặt kính.

- Khách hàng rà lại, nếu khách chấp thuận với dịch vụ. nhân viên tiến hành dán tem và ghi phiếu bảo hành cho quý khách.

- Khách tính sổ, dịch vụ thay mặt kính iPhone 5s của chúng tôi kết thúc.

*Dịch vụ thay mặt kính iPhone 5s với công nghệ mới*

Hiện trên thị trường có quá nhiều trung tâm và cửa hàng lớn nhỏ cung cấp dịch vụ này. Tuy nhiên không phải trung tâm nào cũng có đủ các điều kiện đáp ứng những tiêu chuẩn chất lượng. Một số cơ sở vẫn đang dùng kĩ thuật thủ công kèm theo tay nghề thợ kém như vậy sau một thời kì sử dụng sẽ xuất hiện những vết ố vàng hư hỏng.



Nhưng với công nghệ mới của trung tâm Maxmobile. Công nghệ ép kính tự động chân không với công nghệ này sẽ trả lại cho quý khách một mặt kính mới mượt mà, sáng bóng không bụi bọt. ngoại giả khi quý khách thay màn hình mặt kính iPhone 5s tại Maxmobile chỉ cần phải chờ đợi một khoảng thời kì rất ngắn chỉ sau 30 phút. Bên cạnh đó bạn sẽ nhận được những dịch vụ ữu đãi miễn phí sau: vệ sinh máy miễn phí, cài đặt phần mềm, games miễn phí, nâng cấp phiên bản phần mềm cho đồ vật.....

Sở hữu hàng ngũ nhân viên, kĩ thuật làm việc máu nóng chuyên nghiệp. Với dịch vụ của chúng tôi sẽ mang lại chất lượng dịch vụ cao nhất cho khách hàng. Các bạn không phải đợi quá lâu. Chất lượng thay mới kính iPhone 5s được đặt lên hàng đầu, màn hình hiển thị iPhone 5s cho hình ảnh hiển thị khôn cùng sắc nét.

Để biết chuẩn xác giá dịch vụ và sự tương trợ tư vấn. Quý khách hàng vui lòng gọi tới Hotline 0969.655.655 để được tư vấn miễn phí.

*Ưu điểm khi thay mặt kính iPhone 5s tại Maxmobile*

+ Linh kiện thay thế của iPhone 5s Mới 100%, nguyên tem nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng.
 + Đảm bảo giá thành thấp nhất trên thị trường.
 + đoan hạn vận bảo hành đúng những gì ghi trên phiếu thời gian bảo hành.

+ Các dữ liệu iPhone trên điện thoại bạn giữ nguyên.
 + Hoàn tiền 100% khi quý các bạn phát hiện lỗi về chất lượng linh kiện nhà sản xuất thay mới mặt kính iPhone 5s của bên tôi.
 + Khách hàng có thể theo dõi trực tiếp các công đoạn tu chỉnh.
 Cảm ơn quý khách đã tới thay màn hình hiển thị kính iPhone. Quý khách có nhu cầu phải đáp thêm về dịch vụ hãy can hệ với chúng tôi ngay hôm nay để được tương trợ sớm nhất. Tránh để lâu ngày ảnh hưởng đến quá trình trải nghiệm.

----------

